
Refinitiv deployed filter to block Reuters reports as Hong Kong protests raged - jmsflknr
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/hongkong-protests-media/
======
jmsflknr
Kudos to Reuters for calling out Refinitiv, which pays Reuters $325m a year
for its news.

